# Helping cats from abroad



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

Some people have questioned why I should help cats from other countries when there are homeless cats in this country. This message I have just received from one of my rescuer friends sums it up.

"Dear Lynn
I am very happy that kitty Silvia had a chance...Unfortunately on friday, all her family(9 cats) was poisoned...all my beautiful and innocent souls from that area were killed by evil people...Silvia is the only survivor because I took her from there and because you offered her a chance...My heart is broken, my soul is full of pain for those I took care for more than 3 years and now I lost them...This is my stupid country (Romania)
Anca"

If anyone would like to offer a home to Silvia the survivor or another rescued Romania cat please email me- [email protected]


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i think what you are doing is wonderful. i know we have animals here needing homes but who has the right to decide which animals can be saved and which shouldn't. if people are willing to help these poor cats that is entirely upto them. if i had space i would take some for you but i already have 14 as it is. good luck finding Silvia a new home. she is beautiful and deserves a decent life just like any other cat.


----------



## LyraBella (Jul 18, 2012)

Hope she finds a home soon.

Just like my McNulty did. :001_wub:

Cx


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I understand that it would be wonderful if we could rescue every unwanted animal. Unfortunately, that is an impossible task.

With regard to the particular cats you use as an example, it would seem that in that particular country (and many others) there is a massive feral cat problem and that people have no compunction in disposing of these cats by whatever means. I do wonder if it would have been kinder for them to be humanely euthanised rather than face a cruel and painful death by poisoning?

I know that the suggestion is inconceivable to some, but I don't see a really effective way of reducing the number of these feral, unneutered cats, and there will never be enough homes to be able to rescue them all.

I'm not saying I like the idea, but it is an insurmountable problem.


----------



## Simon's cats (Aug 14, 2011)

I do think what you are doing is great but the situation here will probably end up as bad with stray cats everywhere. Rescues are at breaking point, with waiting lists with numbers longer than what they have in their cat and urgent cases forever coming in. Plus looking at other websites, there are plenty of cats where owners are leaving the country, or where a new baby has arrived where the owners are desperate and I reckon a lot of those cats end up dumped 

In this country cats will soon be culled as the situation willl never get under control, so for me and I am so so so so sorry for saying this - animal charity HAS to begin at home


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

I give up - I am done with this forum and the heartless people on it.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

SCATCHY 

I am not surprised by your response, but you are wrong if you think I am heartless.

It is an impossible problem to solve. And whilst I applaud the efforts of people who do rescue and rehome any homeless animal (my dog is a rescue btw) there does come a point when everywhere is at saturation point. I think that is pretty much the case now.

With regard to animals in other countries where many people really dont have the same values as us and do not value the life of their animals, then how will the problem ever be solved? In some of these countries it is common practise for animals to be hanged as a means of getting rid of them. Is that better? I hate the idea of euthanizing healthy animals, but what is the alternative? 

If you do not manage to catch and neuter all the cats they will continue to breed and the problem continues. If you do manage to, then over a number of years the population will disappear. In the meantime, many of these cats will be half-starved, worm and flea ridden, possibly contract all manner of diseases, i.e. feline aids, etc. be abused, poisoned, injured and left without veterinary care.

When I have had to have pets pts because of ill-health, etc. then it has been my experience that it is carried out in a calm, humane and painless way. 

What is so wrong about pts in this way a cat or dog which is doomed to a life of misery?

Human beings who face a painful/traumatic life/death choose this route for themselves. People may or may not agree with it, but I understand why someone would make such a choice and I think they are lucky to be able to do so, if they wish.

There are too many animals currently facing life in kennels because there are just not enough homes to take them or, particularly in the case of dogs, are actually so damaged emotionally that they can never be rehomed. Some of these do not do well in kennels, which no matter how good they are, can be noisy, stressful places. There is no substitute for a warm, peaceful, loving home.

The time, money and effort that is spent trying to re-home these poor creatures, could perhaps be better spent re-educating people on the welfare of animals and encouraging and subsidising neutering programmes, which would ultimately have a much more effective and long term positive impact. 
My sister lives in the Dominican Republic and the problem there is huge. Rescuing and rehoming animals there is not workable. Very many of the people there live on or below the poverty line. Huge numbers of cats and dogs there live awful lives from a welfare point of view and often meet their end being injured and killed on the roads. People just do not respect the lives of these creatures. She has taken in 6 dogs and 7 cats herself, but where does she stop? 

So, in response to your remark, I am far from heartless and the lives and welfare of these poor creatures was very much in my mind when I responded to your post. I reiterate, I hate the idea of euthanizing a healthy animal, but in certain circumstances I dont see a viable alternative given the sheer numbers involved.


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

I think you will find people who care about animals enough to do rescue work (be it in UK or elsewhere) will not give up their time and energy simply to kill animals.
In many countries the local governmments do have regular extermination programmes where the street cats and dogs are shot or poisoned. Many of these animals are ones that have been neutered and are being fed by people such as the case with Anca's cats.
In all the countries I am in contact with, the animal rescuers are doing as much neutering of animals as they can and are trying to educate people.
However mass killings is not going to demonstrate to people the right way to treat animals.
Of course it all comes down to money as well - people are very quick to say neuter the animals - but it all costs and I have to say few people are prepared to put their money where their mouths are. 
You can get a cat spayed for as little as 20 euros in Romania (about £18) and I make numerous appeals for people to sponsor a spay on my FB page resulting in many "likes" but only 2 or 3 donations.
Unfortunately, (in my opinion) many "animal lover" would rather spend their money buying endless cats toys and other rubbish for their own pets than donate for something that would really make a difference. 
I think you also have to be aware of the human aspect aswell - it is easy to say PTS when it is not you doing it.That is pest control, not animal welfare. Also quite different if it is an old or sick animal. What possible reason is there to kill Silvia? She is healthy, only 6 months old, loving and affectionate. She is spayed so won't be adding to cat population- I would like her to have a life.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

You aren't being heartless at all lurcher lad. You put forward a rational, sensible and sensitive argument about a difficult subject. I applaud your guts in vocalising what quite a few people are probably thinking.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you. I appreciate your comment and that you understood my post


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

SCATCHY I think you will find people who care about animals enough to do rescue work (be it in UK or elsewhere) will not give up their time and energy simply to kill animals.

LL People who care about animals already do euthanize many animals, every day. Not because they want to, but because the need exists.

In many countries the local governmments do have regular extermination programmes where the street cats and dogs are shot or poisoned. Many of these animals are ones that have been neutered and are being fed by people such as the case with Anca's cats.

I never said have them shot or poisened. Unfortunately, not all the local people feel the same as Anca.

In all the countries I am in contact with, the animal rescuers are doing as much neutering of animals as they can and are trying to educate people.

Admirable as that is, it is not enough, is it?
However mass killings is not going to demonstrate to people the right way to treat animals.

Part of the reason these people are so cruel to feral cats is because to them they are a nuisance and undeserving of compassion. If there were not huge numbers of feral cats creating this hateful culture there may be a chance to reeducate these people. 

Of course it all comes down to money as well - people are very quick to say neuter the animals - but it all costs and I have to say few people are prepared to put their money where their mouths are. 
You can get a cat spayed for as little as 20 euros in Romania (about £18) and I make numerous appeals for people to sponsor a spay on my FB page resulting in many "likes" but only 2 or 3 donations.

Well, of course it does. I only earn a certain amount of money and I am constantly being asked to donate to worthy causes. I would love to be able to give to more, but my first responsibility is to my family and my animals. My rescue lurcher is going to the vets on Wednesday for a jab, but I want his teeth checked because I think because of neglect by his previous owner he may need some dental work. That won't be covered by my insurance. Shall I leave his teeth to rot and rescue a Romanian feral cat instead? I can only spend my money once.

Unfortunately, (in my opinion) many "animal lover" would rather spend their money buying endless cats toys and other rubbish for their own pets than donate for something that would really make a difference. 
I think you also have to be aware of the human aspect aswell - it is easy to say PTS when it is not you doing it.That is pest control, not animal welfare. Also quite different if it is an old or sick animal. What possible reason is there to kill Silvia? She is healthy, only 6 months old, loving and affectionate. She is spayed so won't be adding to cat population- I would like her to have a life.

Those animals lovers are entitled to spend their money as they wish, and I suspect many do give to animal charities too. 
I have killed an animal in the past to put it out of it's misery when it was fatally injured. I felt sick and devastated by it, but I knew it was the kindest action. It's not quite the same as giving an injection in a calm and humane way, by someone who has been trained and understands the motivation behind it.
I agree Silvia does deserve a happy life. Likely she will have one now, but the majority of the rest face a future of misery and possibly a painful death. 

Like I said, I support animal rescue and I hope that the problem can be rectified without resorting to euthanizing large numbers of healthy animals, but I very much doubt that it will  We need to sort out the problems that we have in this country before we can hope to take on the rest of the World.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

cats galore said:


> i think what you are doing is wonderful. i know we have animals here needing homes but who has the right to decide which animals can be saved and which shouldn't. if people are willing to help these poor cats that is entirely upto them. if i had space i would take some for you but i already have 14 as it is. good luck finding Silvia a new home. she is beautiful and deserves a decent life just like any other cat.[/QUOT
> 
> My sentiments exactly, we should consider them as cats of the world and help those we can. I´m in Spain but somehow feel part of CC´s recue


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

No further comments - it is just too depressing. People like you make me feel like giving up trying - perhaps that is your objective.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> SCATCHY
> 
> I am not surprised by your response, but you are wrong if you think I am heartless.
> 
> ...


I don´t understand how you are trying to sell pts of healthy animals as a solution to anything. When someone is actually looking for a way to not have them pts even if it is finding homes abroad and yet she is being attacked. So the solution is "don´t do anything there are too many animals over here, just pts as someone will treat them badly".

I applaud those who are helping out wether the animal is in UK or in China. Some people might not be looking for a cat, but hearing a particular story, seeing a lovely little face...they might reach out to adopt. Why do we have to decide where the animal someone else´s adopts comes from? why do we have to put down people for the efforts they are making to save cats? There are so many other things and avenues to explore before putting out the pts sign.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

You're just not getting it. I give up trying to have a rational discussion too.

Good luck with your endeavours. I wish you every success.

MERLIN12 - I have not attacked the op, nor have I put her down.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

scatchy said:


> No further comments - it is just too depressing. People like you make me feel like giving up trying - perhaps that is your objective.


Why should you do that? this is a forum, they have the right to express themselves. You know you are doing what is right and that these animals need help. Why let others stop you. Why don´t you tell us some of your success stories?


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

scatchy said:


> No further comments - it is just too depressing. People like you make me feel like giving up trying - perhaps that is your objective.


I don't really understand this reaction. I know you are passionate about what you do, but I think you are missing some of the points that are being made. Nobody is saying what you are doing is fundamentally wrong, just that maybe some harsh long term decisions need to be made for the long term good. I am afraid that I don't believe in life for the sake of it - and I would rather an animal was humanely euthanised rather than suffer, or potentially suffer in the future, and i think this is what lurcher lad is trying to say. I am sorry if that offends some people - it isn't meant to - and it isnt a problem just faced by foreign cats. I remember going to look at a potential cattery for my cats. I left in tears as the enclosures were so small, i mean not much bigger than a rabbit hutch. Some were being used as RSPCA overflow - and some of the cat's had been there months. I found it so upsetting as in my opinion it would have been more humane to put those cats to sleep - they looked so miserable and had no life.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> You're just not getting it. I give up trying to have a rational discussion too.
> 
> Good luck with your endeavours. I wish you every success.
> 
> MERLIN12 - I have not attacked the op, nor have I put her down.


Like I said, I don´t understand why you are giving a pts solution when someone is fighting for a better life for the cats. I do understand that she feels put down regarding the efforts she is making. It is my opinion, it doesn´t croos my thoughts to put a healthy animal to sleep because there are many cats out there, they will suffer, it is an easy way out. Someone is trying not just to do that and for that I give her credit. You are of course entitled to your opinion and I to say that I don´t accept that as a solution if there is someone somewhere willing to adopt.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Nowhere in my posts have I suggested giving up rescueing and rehoming animals. I repeatedly stated that I do not like the idea of pts of healthy animals. I have simply suggested that it may be something that will have to be resorted to in order to help rectify a massive problem.

I understand that this is an emotive subject, but accusing me of not being an animal lover and of being anti rescue and rehome is simply rediculous.

I shall bow out of this thread now as there is nothing more to be said as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

merlin12 said:


> Like I said, I don´t understand why you are giving a pts solution when someone is fighting for a better life for the cats. I do understand that she feels put down regarding the efforts she is making. It is my opinion, it doesn´t croos my thoughts to put a healthy animal to sleep because there are many cats out there, they will suffer, it is an easy way out. Someone is trying not just to do that and for that I give her credit. You are of course entitled to your opinion and I to say that I don´t accept that as a solution if there is someone somewhere willing to adopt.


I am afraid I don't understand this. Why is being pts seen as being the inhumane solution. For the 100's if not 1000's of cats who live with disease, abuse and starvation, I would argue it is more inhumane to not put them out of their suffering just because it offends our human sensibilities. No one is saying the cats that scatchy manages to help should be pts, but for the unlucky majority,why is it seen as taboo to suggest that it might be the kindest option?


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Laurac said:


> I am afraid I don't understand this. Why is being pts seen as being the inhumane solution. For the 100's if not 1000's of cats who live with disease, abuse and starvation, I would argue it is more inhumane to not put them out of their suffering just because it offends our human sensibilities. No one is saying the cats that scatchy manages to help should be pts, but for the unlucky majority,why is it seen as taboo to suggest that it might be the kindest option?


But this thread was opened by Scatchy looking for help for the cats abroad and also because of comments she has received that don´t support what she does. So I don´t understand why you would suggest healthy cats being pts in someone´s thread who is bending backwards to give them a better life. Can´t you understand that it is demoralizing for her?


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

I can understand that - but to be fair it does happen nearly everytime she posts. Maybe a new thread should be started on the subject then - so her threads aren't hijacked in the future by people who have genuine questions/queries.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

scatchy said:


> No further comments - it is just too depressing. People like you make me feel like giving up trying - perhaps that is your objective.


don't you dare give up on your hard work or this forum. all those animals you have saved now have a wonderful life. i, for one applaud what you do. ignore any negative comments and keep doing what you are doing. you are a life saver for all those cats - and every animal no matter where they are deserve a life.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Laurac said:


> I can understand that - but to be fair it does happen nearly everytime she posts. Maybe a new thread should be started on the subject then - so her threads aren't hijacked in the future by people who have genuine questions/queries.


But then isn´t a bit of trampling on what others are trying to do? I´m just surprised, each time she brings up a cat that needs a home some people complain. Now today you have suggested that they should be pts. I put myself in her shoes and I would be thinking of giving up. Why can´t we feel proud of those who are working hard so that pts isn´t a solution? so many people applaud and say good work but so few actually do something. So why is she being made bad for reaching out when she can´t get help in the cat´s country of origin? if you don´t want to adopt from outside that´s fine, it´s to be respected. But leave others to be able to read the thread and look at a pic and say "I will help that cat. I wasn´t thinking of getting one but that story touched me". Helping animals is one of the most frustrating jobs you can think of, we should be encouraging those who do so acrively not the contrary. This is my opinion, sometimes I feel (and this does not have to be your particular case at all, so it´s not personal) that we don´t do anything but we also disturb others who want to do their bit.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

cats galore said:


> don't you dare give up on your hard work or this forum. all those animals you have saved now have a wonderful life. i, for one applaud what you do. ignore any negative comments and keep doing what you are doing. you are a life saver for all those cats - and every animal no matter where they are deserve a life.


Once again, you took the words out of my mouth.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Where have I said that this cat needs putting to sleep? I think some people are just reading the bits they want to read!


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Laurac said:


> Where have I said that this cat needs putting to sleep? I think some people are just reading the bits they want to read!


Once again, someone starts a thread on a cat, someone talks of pts in certain situations. Like they say in my country if it´s white and in a bottle=milk

How do you expect the op to react when someone says this to a thread she has written?


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Laurac said:


> I don't really understand this reaction. I know you are passionate about what you do, but I think you are missing some of the points that are being made. Nobody is saying what you are doing is fundamentally wrong, just that maybe some harsh long term decisions need to be made for the long term good. I am afraid that I don't believe in life for the sake of it - and I would rather an animal was humanely euthanised rather than suffer, or potentially suffer in the future, and i think this is what lurcher lad is trying to say. I am sorry if that offends some people - it isn't meant to - and it isnt a problem just faced by foreign cats. I remember going to look at a potential cattery for my cats. I left in tears as the enclosures were so small, i mean not much bigger than a rabbit hutch. Some were being used as RSPCA overflow - and some of the cat's had been there months. I found it so upsetting as in my opinion it would have been more humane to put those cats to sleep - they looked so miserable and had no life.


Is this not you? well not talking about a particualr cat on a thread started about a particualr cat but mentioning pts...what conclusion should we arrive at?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

My opinion is it really doesnt matter where in the world a cat in need is, the point is it needs help.
These comments wouldnt put me off continuing to rescue cats and it definitely wont put Scatchy off.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Laurac said:


> I am afraid I don't understand this. Why is being pts seen as being the inhumane solution. For the 100's if not 1000's of cats who live with disease, abuse and starvation, I would argue it is more inhumane to not put them out of their suffering just because it offends our human sensibilities. No one is saying the cats that scatchy manages to help should be pts, but for the unlucky majority,why is it seen as taboo to suggest that it might be the kindest option?


I repeat - at no point did I say this cat, or the others that scatchy manages to help should be pts


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> I have not attacked the op, nor have I put her down.


Rather unfortunate choice of phrasing there...


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Still think some people are missing some of the points being raised. In all seriousness, what do people think should happen to some of the distressingly emaciated and ill animals they see when they are on holiday. Knowing they cannot all realistically be saved - would you sleep better knowing they were still fighting for their existence or would you rather their suffering was swiftly ended in a humane fashion?


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Laurac said:


> Still think some people are missing some of the points being raised. In all seriousness, what do people think should happen to some of the distressingly emaciated and ill animals they see when they are on holiday. Knowing they cannot all realistically be saved - would you sleep better knowing they were still fighting for their existence or would you rather their suffering was swiftly ended in a humane fashion?


But how is the point you are raising relevant to the OP´s thread and her work. If you have genuine dobts or something to disscuss shoudn´t you have opned your own thread instead of writting it here?

Personally if I have to put my cat to sleep I would find it extrmely difficult, I would look and look for ways to make him better and would only accept that avenue because life was unbearable for my Merlin. You´ll have to excuse me if I don´t rush at the idea of putting cats to sleep to control the population because not enough people like the OP are willing to do something that isn´t complaining. This is a very delicate topic but being a cat lover and after volunteering in a no kill shelter I don´t consider this an option when there is so much that can still be done. It angers me when people want to take the easy way out all the time and then come on here and talk how lovely their pet is. Their cat is no different than the cat you want to pts, your cat was just lucky to find you. So no and I live in a cat infested country as people abandon them with joy and no looking back. My shelter has a number of immune and leukemia cats, some are oldies and they are happy. I´m glad she didn´t pts as soon as she tested like they do in so many other shelters. That philosophy was what made me help her, I have nothing but respect for people who don´t do what others try to impose on them.


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

I agree that all animals deserve a chance IF they are not feeling insufferable pain. 

However, I don't see how taking the animals out of the original country is helping with the education and development of those people who are being less than compassionate towards these cats. Money spent on a good rescue with educational open days, sponsoring people to foster, spreading the word of animal ownership and the benefits it can bring, all would be better and hopefully have long term benefit to these and future generations of animals. I don't see how a country is going to change it's attitude if they are not made to face issues head on. Otherwise it becomes a never ending cycle of abuse and a problem no one is going to be able to solve no matter how many cats are rescued.

Are we saying there are no good people who will care for animals in those countries and lead by example?? I have faith that there must be people willing to care and re educatate the ignorant.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

MoochH said:


> I agree that all animals deserve a chance IF they are not feeling insufferable pain.
> 
> However, I don't see how taking the animals out of the original country is helping with the education and development of those people who are being less than compassionate towards these cats. Money spent on a good rescue with educational open days, sponsoring people to foster, spreading the word of animal ownership and the benefits it can bring, all would be better and hopefully have long term benefit to these and future generations of animals. I don't see how a country is going to change it's attitude if they are not made to face issues head on. Otherwise it becomes a never ending cycle of abuse and a problem no one is going to be able to solve no matter how many cats are rescued.
> 
> Are we saying there are no good people who will care for animals in those countries and lead by example?? I have faith that there must be people willing to care and re educatate the ignorant.


The problem is that they are very very ignorant. They won´t spend an euro to help the animals and they still complain when you do. I know because I have suffered when I was organizing events for my shelter, people just made me feel bad, they woudn´t help but they would add "if it were for people". I got tired one day and told someone "in the end people who say that they would help if it was for people still don´t help people" and she admited it was true. But I spent some time feeling really guilty for spending my money on cats (despite the fact that I´m involved in both cats and people causes).


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

merlin12 said:


> But how is the point you are raising relevant to the OP´s thread and her work. If you have genuine dobts or something to disscuss shoudn´t you have opned your own thread instead of writting it here?
> 
> Personally if I have to put my cat to sleep I would find it extrmely difficult, I would look and look for ways to make him better and would only accept that avenue because life was unbearable for my Merlin. You´ll have to excuse me if I don´t rush at the idea of putting cats to sleep to control the population because not enough people like the OP are willing to do something that isn´t complaining. This is a very delicate topic but being a cat lover and after volunteering in a no kill shelter I don´t consider this an option when there is so much that can still be done. It angers me when people want to take the easy way out all the time and then come on here and talk how lovely their pet is. Their cat is no different than the cat you want to pts, your cat was just lucky to find you. So no and I live in a cat infested country as people abandon them with joy and no looking back. My shelter has a number of immune and leukemia cats, some are oldies and they are happy. I´m glad she didn´t pts as soon as she tested like they do in so many other shelters. That philosophy was what made me help her, I have nothing but respect for people who don´t do what others try to impose on them.


In an ideal world your views are admirable. Unfortunately we don't live in an ideal world and I feel your views could lead to unnecessary suffering. Humans have an issue with animals being pts - animals don't.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Laurac said:


> In an ideal world your views are admirable. Unfortunately we don't live in an ideal world and I feel your views could lead to unnecessary suffering. Humans have an issue with animals being pts - animals don't.


According to you.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I find it incredibly sad that some people would want to rubbish the good work of Scatchy by hi-jacking her threads with the same old chestnut! Scatchy, is tirelessly and endlessly working to promote help and homes for animals in need. Her battles are hard enough without facing battles on here from supposed animal lovers! 

If you cant say anything nice about someone, who should be commended for their unpaid and thankless work in saving animals, then dont say anything at all!


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh, I feel really sad to come home to this thread. I admire immensely what Scratchy does. I also felt that the initial responses were polite and balanced - just presenting a different view. I am sitting here, seeing both sides and thinking 'oh but what about the little cat in the original post'. It is a very difficult issue - same thing could be said about helping humans in other countries, I suppose. I just don't want the op to not come on here anymore. Somebody has already said something similar and I don't think there is anything wrong with debating the issue. Maybe we just shouldn't debate it when there is a cat looking for a home?
Kx


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

merlin12 said:


> According to you.


So an animal would choose to suffer?


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Please everyone, can we take this debate to the other thread! This is about a cat Silvia looking for a home. Kx


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

scatchy said:


> Some people have questioned why I should help cats from other countries when there are homeless cats in this country. This message I have just received from one of my rescuer friends sums it up.
> 
> "Dear Lynn
> I am very happy that kitty Silvia had a chance...Unfortunately on friday, all her family(9 cats) was poisoned...all my beautiful and innocent souls from that area were killed by evil people...Silvia is the only survivor because I took her from there and because you offered her a chance...My heart is broken, my soul is full of pain for those I took care for more than 3 years and now I lost them...This is my stupid country (Romania)
> ...


Can I just clear something up?

The above is the original post. It clearly highlights the plight of these poor animals in Romania.

The final line of the post asks if anyone can offer a home to Silvia.

Therefore: I responded to what I read as a post, primarily about the state of the animal welfare in Romania and why the OP does what she does and responded to that. I did not highjack the post.

I did not criticise the efforts of the OP. Neither did Laurac.


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Totally valid response and I was not criticising anyone. Just think that, as there is a cat looking for a home, the debate would be better on a different thread. Kx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

The debate is now on another thread on the rescue section.


----------



## Elena65 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello friends,I live in Bulgaria and I take care of some wonderful cats and I need your help and support. Efy is a black and white cat, 4 years old very cuddly and sweet. Efy's dad is Murdjo. He is a very old yard cat. Another cat is Mozart. It is invalid because it fell from the fourth floor of five years ago. Now take care of him and change his diapers every day.
In our yard have another 4-5 cats: Matza, Puhcho, Sivcho, Pastrache, Litle Sivcho. They oll live thogeder like family. I very love this cats and need your ltle help. Thank you!!!
For donate visit:Help to care for our cats


----------

